# 드리자면



## idialegre

In the song "Gentleman", there is the following line, which I don't quite understand.

이사람으로 말씀 드리자면 말이야.

In particular, I son't understand the grammatical function or significance of the particle -자 in 드리자면. What is the difference between 드리자면 and simply 드리면?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

This is a very difficulty question to me. I guess a Korean grammar expert can answer it. As one of normal Koreans I would say that there is almost no difference between them in meaning.


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, Kross, but how would you translate the line? "May I introduce myself?" Would that be correct?


----------



## whatiam

I think your translation is correct.

and the particle '자' sounds to me like "the request form". like ~하자. to add some subtle nuance. 
but as Kross mentioned, there was no significant difference between them.


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> Thanks, Kross, but how would you translate the line? "May I introduce myself?" Would that be correct?


Yes, you are right. In my view, the line is more than formal and a bit arrogant (It's okay. We know it's a MV)because we normall do not use that level of formality when introducing myself in normal life.


----------



## idialegre

Kross said:


> (It's okay. We know it's a MV)



What's MV?


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> What's MV?



It is a reduced form for Music Video.


----------

